# WTB Female Charcoal Lab Pup



## kbp (Aug 6, 2013)

Christmas present for wife 
Happy wife = happy life!
Please PM if you know or hear of any. Thank You!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Stephenbell1113 said:


> Hello,
> I have what you’re seeking for she is 8 weeks old tho and I am willing to sell it out for you at good condition so kindly text me for more information and picture at (918) 731-0061 or email me [email protected]
> Thank you,
> 
> ...


Please attach picture of you with the pup. I am ready to move forward to make a deal.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Becareful


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Stephenbell1113 said:


> Hello,
> I have what you’re seeking for she is 8 weeks old tho and I am willing to sell it out for you at good condition so kindly text me for more information and picture at (918) 731-0061 or email me [email protected]
> Thank you,
> 
> ...


 Please post pictures as several are interested.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Stephenbell1113 said:


> Hello,
> I have what you’re seeking for she is 8 weeks old tho and I am willing to sell it out for you at good condition so kindly text me for more information and picture at (918) 731-0061 or email me [email protected]
> Thank you,
> 
> ...


I have kindly replied and may be willing to pay more than Freon. Please attach picture of puppy and yourself. I can fund most hastily.


----------



## kbp (Aug 6, 2013)

Maybe I should have posted:WTB a live charcoal colored lab puppy- not a lab puppy over live charcoal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramrod101 (Feb 5, 2015)

Bet she would love a Chocolate Standard Poodle better!!! They are great retriever/water dogs as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sniper338 (Oct 6, 2021)

You should buy a purebred labrador instead. Theres no such thing as a charcoal color lab. Thats a cross bred mutt, bred off dilute genes by a weimaraner. Dont be fooled and dont kid yourself. Feel free to research yourself. Somewhere at some point the AKC screwed up and let dog get rigistered that someone lied about. AKC papers arent truely legit for these mutts. Its a battle thats been fought for years and years and still continues.

Find a highly reputable lab breeder. Either a performance breeder, or a show lines breeder. Both are very different type Labradors. Depends what you want. Yes Im a purists breeder, and have high expectations and quality control in my dogs, yes im against inbreeding and crossing dogs and lying to people. Im just trying to help you make an informed decision. Im not trying to sell you a puppy.

I have performance competition Labs for field trials and hunt test. Been into Labs for many years. I have a bit of knowledge.


----------



## kbp (Aug 6, 2013)

Sniper338 said:


> You should buy a purebred labrador instead. Theres no such thing as a charcoal color lab. Thats a cross bred mutt, bred off dilute genes by a weimaraner. Dont be fooled and dont kid yourself. Feel free to research yourself. Somewhere at some point the AKC screwed up and let dog get rigistered that someone lied about. AKC papers arent truely legit for these mutts. Its a battle thats been fought for years and years and still continues.
> 
> Find a highly reputable lab breeder. Either a performance breeder, or a show lines breeder. Both are very different type Labradors. Depends what you want. Yes Im a purists breeder, and have high expectations and quality control in my dogs, yes im against inbreeding and crossing dogs and lying to people. Im just trying to help you make an informed decision. Im not trying to sell you a puppy.
> 
> I have performance competition Labs for field trials and hunt test. Been into Labs for many years. I have a bit of knowledge.


Good info- thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

